# Quick dip from YVR to Birch Bay WA and back into Canada



## beejaybeeohio (Jul 15, 2022)

Our plan is to meet our friends finishing an Alaska cruise at YVR, picking up a one-way car rental and together traveling the Canadian Rockies before flying back to the US from YYC.

We are headed there from a timeshare week in Birch Bay thanks to sis and her DH who will drive us over the border to YVR. Friend we are meeting has been wanting to add WA to her list of visited US states. 

Would it be feasible for them to cross the border to get us and together re-cross back into Canada? We do want to add either myself or my DH as drivers on the rental which adds an additional glitch.


----------



## echino (Jul 15, 2022)

Double check if a US resident is allowed to cross from Canada into US in a Canadian plated rental car. I suspect it's not allowed, because the opposite is not allowed. A Canadian resident is not allowed to cross into Canada in a US plated rental car.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 15, 2022)

Birch Bay is literally only a few miles from the Blaine Border Crossing. Getting over the Border in either direction is a matter of how long the lines are.  Depending on the day and time, the wait may be only a few minutes, or it could be a few hours.  It can get extremely busy.  The traveling portion won't be difficult, it's just a question of who has the time to spend.  Not sure how to add yourself as a driver on a rental car if you're not there when the car is selected.

See this map.  The Border Crossing is at the northern end of Interstate 5.





Dave


----------

